# Woodstock N.Y. 48th annual reunion



## Fdny6393 (Aug 8, 2017)

This weekend Aug 11-13th is the 48th annual Woodstock festival. It is a beautiful town with plenty to do. Camping is available nearby. Also hotels near are expensive but travel a half hour away and prices drop.


----------



## Koala (Aug 8, 2017)

whoaaa funny cause I was just in the Catskills yesterday and went thru Woodstock! actually didn't see any banners up for the festival tho


----------



## fig (Dec 11, 2017)

Are the anniversary fests in Woodstock or Bethel?


----------



## fig (Dec 12, 2017)

Right, I forgot that we're all going to be dead by 2018 so the fact that 
*it's an annual event *really doesn't matter at all, does it?


----------



## fig (Dec 12, 2017)

Then apparently the original post was NOT correct, thanks for the info.

/m\


----------



## fig (Dec 12, 2017)

Did a quick search and the original site in Bethel, Yasgur's farm, has been doing the anniversary every year since 96.

The poland gig sounds really righteous, as much as I enjoy upstate new york. I'm not trying to get to europe for a couple more years though, trying to stay in the americas while my grandparents are around. But I'm definitely going to keep that on my radar in the future.


----------



## Mutualist (Dec 13, 2017)

Every year, the town of Betel has multiple woodstock reunion concerts. There is the big corporate show at the multimillion dollar woodstock museum. People come and pay $70 or more for a three hour show. When it's over they get in their cars and go home. I don't care who plays the museum I will never give them my money. They may be where the original stage was but the have no connection to the spirit of woodstock.

Next up is Hectors. This bar on the main drag in town always throws a full weekend of music on their deck. People camp out in their parking lot and it's a mini festival right in town.

Finally comes Jeryl's. Jeryl owns the other half of Max Yasgars farm. Not the open field where the music took place but the woods behind it. She still lives in Max's old house. Every year she opens her land up to the truest reunion you could ever find. This is not some big "reunion" put on by Viacom. This is dirty hippies in the mud making something beautiful (or at least it looks beautiful if you eat the sugar cubes) If you want barefoot bluegrass bands walking through the mud with you on the way to their gig at the forest stage then this is where you want to go. If you only know about the big name reunion shows and think thats what woodstock is or all thats left of it maybe you should stay in poland. You won't find a single $10 bottle of water but please don't sneak in, give Jeryl the couple of bucks she asks for. It helps her keep her land despite those who want nothing but corporate events to carry on in Bethel.


----------

